# unboxing of our Sigma 85mm Art ;)



## IsaacImage (Dec 22, 2016)

Please enjoy the unboxing of our long waited Siggy 85 Art

http://www.isaacimage.com/sigma-85mm-art-unboxing-by-isaacimage-toronto-wedding-photographer/


----------



## MikleK (Feb 3, 2017)

So, the question iiiiiiiiis.... How does it focus? 
And which camera do you use it on?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 17, 2017)

The OP hasn't posted anything else on his blog since the unboxing, so I would guess he is less than thrilled. 

Guess I will Google around and see if anyone else has a report on Canon focus performance for this new lens.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> The OP hasn't posted anything else on his blog since the unboxing, so I would guess he is less than thrilled.
> 
> Guess I will Google around and see if anyone else has a report on Canon focus performance for this new lens.



Wait...you expected him to use it?


----------

